# drift Wood



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

How can I go about getting driftwood here in Ohio? I went down to the river and found a few cool pieces, but are they safe for the aquarium? I think they would look cool, but i do not want to add anything that is going to be harmful to my fish.

I was looking at my options of boiling the wood, but is that going to help? I read some where that it needed to be cured, is there a way to properly do that?

Thanks
Sean


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Spray them off with a hose, knock off any loose dirt or bark, and boil them. If they're too big to put in the pot, try a plastic garbage can with a bottle of hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Alright, i think i know what I am going to do next weekend. 

On the other side, i was trying put the tank on the stand and cracked it ](*,)

What a waste of a 20l. Anyone need a taraium?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Depends on where that crack is...

Though really I haven't any place that would support a leaky glass terrarium just now.  Not a completely without light set-up. I really would like one though.

I may have an option for you though. My dad has a 20 gallon regular in his garage that needs to be cleaned up, probably resealed. We could trade  while I figure out where to put my terrarium.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Its yours if you want it, i have no place for another tank. I am told i have to keep the number of tanks to 4. I have the 40 gallon(recently found out its actually 37), two tens and a 20. I was trading out a 10 for the 20 when it cracked. It cracked down the pain on one of the ends. Ill send you a photo if you like. I went to mijiers and picked up another 20 long. scapeing will start on Tuesday time permitting.

EriK, can you elaborate about the back method?
Thanks


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Erik,

Would I need to rinse the wood off again after the peroxide? I was also thinking about the bleach and tub trick. Which is more affective, do you know? Is one easier than the other?

Thanks


Sean


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I've never done the bleach in the tub trick, but it seems that would be easier. When I treated my driftwood with bleach first, I used a weak solution of bleach (about 1 part bleach to 10 parts water) then soaked about a half hour and scrubbed any slimy stuff growing on the wood off. Then I added dechlorinator to the water and then rinsed everything thoroughly. 

Personally, I think bleach is a bad way to go. Bleach is nasty. Even though that's what I did. Don't do what I did.

Try putting the hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle and put the wood in the tub. Combine the two methods. The garbage bag thing sounds complicated. Do run the exhaust fan though. Rinse off after the stuff has a chance to foam away all the organic "stuff" living on the wood.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Ill give it a shot tomorrow, just pick up some peroxide on the way home. The rest of the tank is scapped, progiced the wood fits in there the way i have planned.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> ...try a plastic garbage can with a bottle of hydrogen peroxide.


I re-read that today, Sean. Erik didn't say bag; he said can. Garbage can or tub, use what container will fit your wood conveniently.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hum, well i just got a spay bottle and a bottle of peroxide. I think im going to see if the wood(most of it at least) will fit in a bucket. Whatever doesnt fit ill spray! Then, rinse it off, apply moss and install


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Its in the tub with peroxide! How long should i let it sit? THen how long should i let it rinse?


----------

